# I remember vs. It reminded me



## maddie87

Do the verbs to remind and to remember both use 'lembrar'

e.g. what would 'it reminded me' be?

would it be lembrou-me ?
 
and what would 'i remember' be?
 
Would that be lembro-me?
 
Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

The verb _lembrar_ is ambiguous. _Lembrou-me_ can mean "it reminded me" or "I remembered".

If you wish to be perfectly clear, you can use _recordar_ or _fazer lembrar_, both of which mean "to remind/recall".

It reminded me of... = fez-me lembrar... = recordou-me...
I remember... = lembro-me de = recordo-me de... = recordo... (the latter is more literary)​


----------



## Macunaíma

If you remember something you either *lembra-se de alguma coisa* in Portuguese or *lembra alguma coisa*. Both forms have the same meaning. In the former, *lembrar-se* is a _verbo pronomial_ and it is followed by the preposition *de*, which introduces the indirect object (the thing you remember), while in the latter *lembrar *is a _verbo transitivo direto_, immediately followed by its object (the thing you remember). The pronomial usage is perceived as more formal, while the transitive-direct is more casual.

*Lembrar* can also be causative (cause someone to remember, remind). In that case, you have to indicate who's being reminded, and thus use a pronoun, and also what they are being reminded of, which can be introduced by the preposition *de* or not. At the end of the day, the causative form of *lembrar* looks exactly like the pronomial or transitive-direct forms (remember), which can be confusing. To avoid that, sometimes we say *fazer lembrar* instead of* lembrar* (causative). Literally, we sometimes say _made me_ _remember_ instead of _reminded me_.

I'm afraid I haven't been clear, but I really want to help you out with those, so I'll try and give you a few examples:

_Esta música me lembra minhas férias em Porto Seguro no ano passado._ (causative) =remind

_Vir nesta cachoeira me faz lembrar de quando meu avô me trazia aqui para nadar_. (a way round the causative form) =remind

_Sempre que eu vou à cachoeira do Telésforo eu me lembro do meu avô e de quando eu era criança_. (pronomial form) =remember

_A voz da minha chefe me lembra a da minha namorada._ (causative) =remind

_Eu lembro perfeitamente o dia em que eu te conheci._ (transitive direct form) =remember

_Eu me lembro de ter deixado minha carteira dentro da gaveta da escrivaninha_. (pronomial form) =remember

Macunaíma


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> The verb _lembrar_ is ambiguous. _*Lembrou-me*_ can mean "it reminded me" or *"I remembered*".


 
I remembered : "lembrei-me" ??


----------



## Macunaíma

avok said:


> I remembered : "lembrei-me" ??


 
Se eu não me engano, em Portugal existe uma outra forma onde o verbo _lembrar _é usado em que a coisa lembrada é que lembra  Exemplo: _"De repende, lembrou-me ter deixado o livro sobre a mesa"._

Talvez eu esteja errado, mas eu me recordo do meu professor de português tentando explicar esse uso com o verbo _esquecer_ (daí eu não ter certeza se o mesmo ocorre com o verbo _lembrar_). Ele comentava a frase escrita em um cartaz da autoridade de turismo portuguesa sobre o Algarve, cuja foto ilustrava nosso livro escolar. A frase dizia: _Férias que não esquecem_. Para nós era surpreendente aquilo, e argumentávamos que quem esquece é sempre a pessoa desmemorada, nunca a coisa esquecida. Nós discutimos e alguns disseram que a frase era incorreta, que o certo seria _Férias de que não se_ _esquece_ ou, melhor ainda, _Férias inesquecíveis_ (jovens tendem a simplificar tudo, o que não é de todo mau).

Espero, curioso, que algum dos portugueses aqui comentem sobre isso.


----------



## avok

em Portugal o sujeito aparece a seguir ao verbo separado com um tracinho (verbo+sujeito) (lembro-me) no Brasil o sujeito aparece no inicio antes do verbo (sujeito+verbo) (me lembro) agora fico com a duvida se na forma escrita é ou não igual para os dois paises *"De repende, lembrei-me que deixei o livro sobre a mesa".*




avok said:


> I remembered : "lembrei-me" ??


 
English=I remembered/Portugal=lembrei-me/Brasil=me lembrei



VanAl said:


> English=I remembered/Portugal=lembrei-me/Brasil=me lembrei


 
Oi,

Sim, Eu sei que "lembrei-me" significa "I remembered" em ingles. Mas *Outsider* disse que *"Lembrou-me can mean "it reminded me" or "I remembered".* Viu??

ciao


----------



## avok

Macunaíma said:


> Se eu não me engano, em Portugal existe uma outra forma onde o verbo _lembrar _é usado em que a coisa lembrada é que lembra  Exemplo: _"De repende, lembrou-me ter deixado o livro sobre a mesa"._


 
Oi,
Voce quer dizer que em Portugal a gente diga "lembrou-me ter deixado" no lugar de "lembrei-me ter deixado"???


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu não afirmei, disse que suspeito. Essa forma também não me parece estranha, por isso suspeito _fortemente _(estou com preguiça de pesquisar). "Lembrou-me ter deixado" como "O fato de ter deixado me veio à memória". No caso, "ter deixado" é que é o sujeito do verbo lembrar.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> I remembered : "lembrei-me" ??


That's correct.



			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Se eu não me engano, em Portugal existe uma outra forma onde o verbo lembrar é usado em que a coisa lembrada é que lembra  Exemplo: "De repende, lembrou-me ter deixado o livro sobre a mesa".


Seria mais natural dizer *"De repente, lembrou-me o livro que tinha deixado na mesa"*, por exemplo. Sim, em Portugal pode-se falar assim. Mas também se diz *"Lembrei-me (de) que tinha deixado o livro na mesa"*.



Macunaíma said:


> A frase dizia: _Férias que não esquecem_. Para nós era surpreendente aquilo, e argumentávamos que quem esquece é sempre a pessoa desmemorada, nunca a coisa esquecida.


Certo, isso até tem um nome em linguística. (Verbo inacusativo?...) Mas também pode dizer "Férias que não *se* esquecem".


----------



## Vanda

Aqui está a discussão do Porf. Pasquale sobre "Férias que nunca esquecem". 



> gramáticas tradicionais ensinam que o verbo "esquecer" se constrói de três maneiras. .... A terceira é a que está no título desta coluna. Nesse caso, o sujeito do verbo "esquecer" não é uma pessoa, um ser humano, de carne e osso. O sujeito é uma coisa, um fato. Mas coisa esquece? Esquece. No caso, "esquecer" passa a significar "cair no esquecimento". Em "Férias que nunca esquecem", o sujeito do verbo "esquecer" é "férias". Elas, as férias, nunca caem no esquecimento


 
Eu já ia acrescentar que em Machado de Assis a gente encontra isso, mas o Pasquale já o disse no artigo acima.

Out, achei um artigo interessante sobre o uso de verbos inacusativos no Brasil aqui.


----------



## Outsider

Obrigado, Vanda. Eu estava a pensar em exemplos como estes:

a. Maria quebrou o vaso.

b. O vaso quebrou.​Na frase b, o vaso não quebra nada. É ele próprio que é quebrado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Aqui está a discussão do Porf. Pasquale sobre "Férias que nunca esquecem".


 
Isso, Vanda! Era exatamente esse artigo que estava no meu livro! Eu não me lembrava que era do Pasquale. Como você consegue achar tudo?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Obrigado, Vanda. Eu estava a pensar em exemplos como estes:
> 
> a. Maria quebrou o vaso.
> 
> b. O vaso quebrou.​Na frase b, o vaso não quebra nada. É ele próprio que é quebrado.


Não seria: O vaso quebrou*-se* ?


----------



## Outsider

Penso que há quem diga "quebrou" no Brasil...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Penso que há quem diga "quebrou" no Brasil...


É verdade Out... fala-se muito desse jeito e não somente em relação aos vasos, mas aos copos, taças, etc. Minha dúvida era (é ainda) quanto à maneira formal da escrita. Quando paramos para pensar num vaso, que é inanimado, jamais poderia se "auto quebrar", pois sempre seria necessário uma força externa a ele para fazê-lo quebrar, ainda que seja o frio, calor, etc. Em resumo, será que o correto, oficialmente falando, levando em conta as regras ortodoxas da linguagem, não seria O vaso está quebrado ou O vaso foi quebrado por ... e "errado" O Vaso se quebrou ou quebrou-se ou ainda quebrou (pior) ??
Não sei se pude me fazer entender ...

Obrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Entendo a sua pergunta. A resposta, a meu ver, tem duas partes.

Podemos começar por perguntar se é _tradicional_ em português usar o verbo "quebrar" desta maneira (como inacusativo). Isto é, se é algo que se fazia já uns séculos atrás. Suspeito que não. Penso que o uso inacusativo de "quebrar" é uma inovação brasileira.

Mas isto, em si, não é um impedimento a que o verbo passe a ser usado como inacusativo. Mesmo que este verbo não fosse usado assim no passado, o português tem outros verbos inacusativos, como se vê de exemplos como "Férias que não esquecem".

Em segundo lugar, a ideia de que o pronome _se_ representa reflexividade (ou reciprocidade) é comum, mas errónea. Na realidade, esta partícula tem una enorme variedade de funções distintas. Uma delas é assinalar a chamada "voz média".

Repare, Ricardo, que argumentou que não se devia dizer "o vaso quebrou", porque o vaso não quebra nada, mas depois acrescentou que devia ser "o vaso quebrou-se". Só que o vaso também não se quebra a si próprio. Ele  não quebra nada, falando literalmente, mas _é quebrado_ por forças externas impessoais. Isto é justamente aquilo a que se constuma chamar a voz média, que eu creio que está associada aos verbos inacusativos.

Se lê um pouco de inglês ou espanhol, veja esta discussão recente, que explica o assunto melhor do que eu podia fazer.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Repare, Ricardo, que argumentou que não se devia dizer "o vaso quebrou", porque o vaso não quebra nada, mas depois acrescentou que devia ser "o vaso quebrou-se". Só que o vaso também não se quebra a si próprio. Ele  não quebra nada, falando literalmente, mas _é quebrado_ por forças externas impessoais. Isto é justamente aquilo a que se constuma chamar a voz média, que eu creio que está associada aos verbos inacusativos.
> 
> Se lê um pouco de inglês ou espanhol, veja esta discussão recente, que explica o assunto melhor do que eu podia fazer.



Obrigado, Out, por sua paciência e por suas explicações. Somente um reparo: eu acrescentei, no final, que seria "errado" O Vaso se quebrou ou quebrou-se ou ainda quebrou (pior) ??, gerando coerência às minhas indagações...
Abraço.


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão. Peço desculpa pela imprecisão.


----------

